# nc amiro



## aimsymc (5 January 2012)

Hi guys, Im looking for some info on the stallion nc amiro. He is my mares sire but after searching the net Im no further forward. He is by Amiro m. Cant find any info on my girl either even tho I have passport no and micro chip no. Its an irish passport. Thanks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## cronkmooar (5 January 2012)

1998 bay stallion owner John Carr 165 points dam line: Wien  by Farn

As its lunch time I will see if there are any details on IHR

Show Jumping Ireland will have a record too so you can look on there under the horse and the owner


----------



## aimsymc (5 January 2012)

Thanks for  that, clearly my google skills arent great! Been tryin to find out info about him/my mare for ages


----------



## cronkmooar (5 January 2012)

Here you are:

NC AMIRO
AMIRO M IHR 9527605 ZWEI
FATINITZA Z (DONAU) (WESTF)
Bay, 1998, IHR-2746146, Breed: (AES). FARN
Ht 165 cms. Girth 188 cms. Bone 22 cms. WIENE IHR 2324621 KWPN
ILIENE
John D Carr, Ballyheerin, Cashel P.O., Fanad, Letterkenny Co Donegal. Phone: 074 9159029. Mobile: 087 2845758. Fax: 074 9159029.

10 Mares Covered in 2005, 8 Foals registered in 2006 (5 Colts, 3 Fillies). 34 Foals registered in total (17 Colts, 17 Fillies).

This is from foals registered in 2006

What year is yours born


----------



## aimsymc (5 January 2012)

Shes a 2001 foal. Her name is makenranny Diamond. Cant find her anywhere.


----------



## cronkmooar (5 January 2012)

Let me have her dam name and breeder - PM if you prefer and I will do a search on the Register then give you the link 

No foals registered in 2001 (its never simple is it!) but that is not unusual

Will search the others, at least I know where to start.


----------



## aimsymc (5 January 2012)

Thanks alot for this! Ive left passport at yard so dont have breeders name but will do tomo! Her dam is Angelina. The only thing i managed to find out was whoever registered her paid extra to register the prefix Makenranny.


----------



## cronkmooar (5 January 2012)

Angelina by Able Albert

If her birthdate is 23rd July and passport number ends 012 then I can see her going on the register in 2002. otherwise its her full sister

Sorry another change!

Think they are family as the breeder of yours owns a stallion with the NC prefix

And they are both using the same telephone numbers - looks like it could be a stud


----------



## aimsymc (5 January 2012)

Thats the mare!! 
Im pretty sure but not 100 percent thats her birthdate, will double check tomo!! Would be great if you could pm his number or address (im a wuss). Thanks so much for this, Dying to know a bit of her history!!


----------



## cronkmooar (5 January 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## cally6008 (5 January 2012)

what websites are you using cronkmooar ?

always on the lookout for handy ones to bookmark for future reference


----------



## cronkmooar (5 January 2012)

sent you a pm as its a bit rambly on how I stalk Irish horses!


----------



## Binkyireland (21 November 2015)

Hi there,I'm pretty sure I produced your horse when she was in Ireland. I'd love to know how she's doing,and I can tell you about her life before she left Ireland. Give me a shout? Christa Dillon or Blackhill Eventing on Facebook


----------



## Binkyireland (21 November 2015)

aimsymc said:



			Thanks for  that, clearly my google skills arent great! Been tryin to find out info about him/my mare for ages 

Click to expand...

Hi ther,I can help you-I think I owned her. I can fill you in on her history. Message me here,or Facebook Blackhill Eventing &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; I'd love to hear how she is.


----------

